# New labs results today! Help!



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

New lab results today,
Tsh 0.07 (0.45 - 3.98) uIU/ml
FreeT4 1.21 (0.88 - 1.70) ng/ml
Free T3 9.1 (2.0 - 4.4) pg/ml
Testosterone 324 (300-900) ng/dl

I am at 3 grains, doctor told me to reduce to 2 grains and let's see how we are in 4 weeks.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Just edited my post in your other thread and added some thoughts/comments. Glad the doc saw the high FT3 and suggested throttling back. 2 grains might even be too much, but we'll have to wait and see. Since the T3 half-life is pretty short, you should notice some changes relatively quickly. Might help with some of the symptoms you're dealing with, too.

And if I may, I'd suggest streamlining everything into one thread so we can follow things a little easier, and that way questions won't get missed.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks Big Foot,

I wonder how long it will take to see some changes in the free t3, it seems like the symptoms are a bit less today, but not all gone. I am getting a red rash on my legs maybe from the over medication, wish this all just made sense, but I am learning with your help


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to close this thread and direct people here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10456-i-am-getting-this-warm-feeling-inside-my-chest/#entry87476. There are a lot of posters answering on the OP's lab results and I don't want things to get too confused. Thanks!


----------

